# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Epika - në Folklor

## shigjeta

Kenget epike kane nje karakter te gjere tregonjes. Ata pasqyrojne ngjarjet e shumta dhe te ndryshme te jetes se nje populli. Epika perfshin nje fushe te gjere dhe per kete arsye ndahet sipas tematikes ne tri dege kryesore:

*Kenget legjendare*  keto kenge tregojne historine e kreshikeve, e personazheve per te cilet nuk kemi te dhena te caktuara historike si psh kenga e Dhoqines, Gjon Petrikes etj. Keto histori per shkak te lashtesise se tyre, megjithese pasqyrojne ne te vertete ngjarje te jetes, jane shnderuar ne legjenda, plot me elemente te mrekullueshme dhe pershkrime hiperbolike. Ne to kane hyre elemente mitoligjike te cilat pasqyrojne besimin e hershem te popullit. Ne epiken legjendare hyne psh: Gjergj Elez Alia, kenget per bemat e Mujit dhe Halilit etj

*Kenget historike*  trajtojne ngjarje te percaktuara mire historikisht. Ne epiken historike hyjne kenge si ato per Skenderbeun. Kenget historike ashtu si legjendat kane  karakter tregonjes dhe heroik. 

*Perrallat*  peralla tregohet, nuk kendohet as nuk shoqerohet me ndonje vegel muzikore, si epika. Edhe perrallat pasqyrojne elemente te jetes reale. Si legjenda edhe perralla ka elemente te mrekullueshme. Ne perralle hyjne edhe disa tregime te cilat kane te bejne me fenomenet e natyres si psh tregim per kashten e kumtrit ose bykun e Kumares etj Ne grupin e perrallave perfshihen edhe fabulat dhe anektodat.

----------


## Falco115

EPIKA  DHE  EPOSI 

 Format e ndryshme të rrëfimit vijnë nga thellsit e shekujve , ato mund te jen vargje ose  prozë. Më të hershmet janë poemat e gjata epike. Në këto poema popujt u kanë thurur lavde trimërisë , burrëris e vetmohimit të figurave të caktuara, të cilat me kalimin e kohës janë kthyer në përfaqesues dhe shprehës të aspiratave të popullit te vet. Historia e një populli , historia e kultures se tij e kanë zanafillen në poezin epike legjendare. Kjo epikë është quajtur legjendare për lashtësin e saj, per mungesen e dokumentit historik. Forma perfaqsuese e epikes legjendare apo folklorike është eposi.
Epos quhet tregimi poetik për ngjarje me rëndesi jetike në historin e një kombi. Eposin e gjejmë te shum popuj te botes, më të lashtet janë eposi grek * Iliada dhe Odisea*, pastaj eposi indian*Mahambharata dhe Ramajana*etj. Në mesjetë jan krijuar epose tjera si ai i francezëve, finlandezëve etj.
Kënget epike shqiptare janë të lidhura me boten shqiptare me mënyren e mendimit dhe të jetës së tij , me cilësit etnike dhe me të drejten zakonore që u krijua , u kodifikua dhe u perdor shekuj me radhë nga shqiptaret. Psh. kënget e kreshnikve kanë bërë objekt trajtimi mbrojtjen e trojeve nga të huajt, mikpritjen , bujarinë , besën, trimerin , zakonet dhe sakrificat e vëndit. Në mënyre të veqant trajtojne trimerin dhe gatishmerin per të vdekur në mbrojtje te familjes, fisit dhe atedheut. Eposi ynë kombëtar këndon bëmat dhe lufterate kreshnikve shqiptar me krajlat dhe kapedanët e viseve fqinje per te mbrojtur lirinë. Forcën dhe trimerin e tyre kreshniket e shprehin në dyluftime, me grabitjen e vajzave të bukura (Martesa e Halilit),me mbrojtjen e nderit te familjes dhe atedheut (Gjergj Elez Alia) etj.
Procesi i krijimit të eposit tonë kombetar ka qene shume i gjate dhe i hershëm, nëper shekuj eposi ka pesuar ndryshime të diktuara nga ngjarjet e kohës,,në kohën e Lidhjes se Prizrenit eposi u bë shumë aktual te populli shqiptar, ai paralajmeroi dramën e coptimit të tokave shqiptare...

----------

